# WIN a £400 16" TV Competition



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

*Would you like to win a fantastic new 16" TV from Alden?*










A 16" wide screen HD ready DVB-T with a built in DVD player that has a record function, plus loads, loads more?

Well, read the following little story and on Saturday night @ 8pm we are going to post five questions based on the following story.

Simply email your answers to the email address that will be posted with the questions Saturday night to arrive no later than 10.30 am Sunday morning.

One correct entry will be randomly picked and the sender will receive one of the first of the new generation TVs to be in the country.

Be the envy of all of your friends with this fantastic set.

Van Bitz are the official UK importers and distributors for Alden Products and the full range can be found at www.aldenuk.com. The TV's can only be bought on-line at www.outdoorbits.com or from any dealer that is an Alden stockist.

The competition is free to enter and no alternative prize will be offered. However, if you do win and don't want the prize (why bother though?), you could always raffle it for the motorhomefacts official charity.

A little story!

Alice and Walter wanted to buy a new TV for their motorhome. Their first port of call was to go to CurriComDix's as they always bought their electrical appliances there. But, at a Motorhomefacts rally, some helpful people advised them against going there to buy a TV. "There are a number of things that you will need to think about if you're buying a TV for your motorhome." said Bill.

Now neither Alice nor Walter had ever met Bill before, but they had read many posts he had written on the forum and he did seem to be very well thought of at the rally. So they pressed on and asked his advice.

"Well," said Bill. "it's hard to know exactly what you want, but we have to ask ourselves first, what is your budget?" Alice and Walter gave each other a knowing look and then Alice said "Well, we don't want to waste money by buying a TV that won't do what we want it to do, but we obviously don't want to spend more than we need to either."

"Quite," said Bill. "it's too easy to save a few pounds and buy some
thing unsuitable, and then have to live with that poor decision for ages."

"There are a few considerations; weight for example. Do you want to wall mount it? If the TV is too heavy you will end up with it ripping itself off the wall, so we need something very light but very strong. Do you have loads of excess payload? No, well then the weight of the TV is very important."

"Do you always have mains hook up available?" Alice and Walter shook their heads. "No? Ok, so we need to look at TV's that are 12volt DC so they will run off your batteries making sure that it is a TV that is designed to work on 12volt DC in a leisure vehicle. The voltage range has to be flexible to allow for when the van IS on hook up, and for when the voltage is lower as battery demand is higher. Walter, do you have loads of battery capacity?"

"I don't know Bill, Alice deals with those sorts of things! Alice?"

"We only have the standard batteries Bill. We have thought about a solar panel but haven't got much further than that, it all seems so confusing."

"No problem." said Bill. "But we will have to try to get the lowest power consumption that we can to ease the power situation."

"But surely, 12 volt is 12 volt?" asked Walter.

"No dear," said Alice. "it's not that straight forward! Some TVs are sold being 12 volt 4 amps and some are 12 volt 48 watts. In essence, that's the same because you divide the watts by the voltage to get the amperage. The lower the watts (or amps), the better to ease the drain on the battery."

"Yes," agreed Bill. "Alice is right. Technically, you could use a four amp TV for twice as long as a TV that uses eight amps at the same voltage."

"Right then Alice, it seems we need a TV that is as light as we can get and uses the least amount of juice."

So that was that. Alice and Walter went back to their van to decide what they really needed and Alice was going to go on-line with her dongle and make a short list. They would discuss it with Bill at the BBQ that night.

They had already discussed and decided that they wanted a built-in DVD if possible to save space and weight and it made the whole thing much easier to use. Also, as keen photographers they wanted to be able to put media cards direct into the TV to make the reviewing of their pictures easier and far more enjoyable.

Bill had also advised them to ensure that whatever their final choice, ensure that the viewing angle was going to be wide enough for use in a motorhome. When they had queried this, the point was made that in a domestic situation, traditionally the TV would be static and then the three piece suite would be strategically placed around the room - everyone viewing at pretty much the same angle and height! Even in the biggest of motorhomes, it was hard to ensure that everyone was viewing the screen at the same height and angle. With cheaper and inferior sets, this leads to shadowing on the screen and, in some cases, the picture disappearing altogether. They didn't want to spend their money only to find that happening!

Alice and Walter spent a couple of happy hours narrowing down the list and there were two major contenders. After comparisons mainly based on weight and power consumption, they felt that they had their final short list of two, so using her mini printer that Walter had bought her for her birthday, Alice printed the specs off to show Bill.

"So guys, you've decided on a 16" screen then?" stated Bill.

"Well yes, it made sense as the actual overall size of the TV is still smaller than our second choice TV. In fact, it's only 65mm deep ,so it should fit anywhere."

"Very good," said Bill. Engrossed in the paperwork. "which one have you decided on then?"

"This one. The new Alden 16" 12 volt TV only weighs 2.4 kgs, so wall mounting is easy and it is much lighter than the other leading TV's. It's HD ready and it has HDMI inputs ready for any additional HD stuff we want to use. The power consumption is only 2w on standby, so that makes it nearly 50% less than the rivals, and an incredibly low 18 watts when we're using it. It also has a USB port."

"Ah!" said Bill "To be fair, most of the better ones have that! So whilst the other features are amazing, that one isn't."

"Can they record using the USB port?" asked Walter, who was now starting to feel his feet. "The thing with the Alden TV is that, if I plug a mass media drive or a flash card into the USB port, I can record a programme if we want go out or watch a DVD at the same time. In fact, using the timer function, we can even set the system to record weekly. If we set it up to record a series, we'll never have to miss an episode of Strictly!" he laughingly said to Bill.

"That's great. So if something happened while you're watching your favourite programme you could set the record function and ..."

"No," interrupted Alice smiling. "it's even better than that. The Alden TV has a Timeshift™ function. Once there's a smart card in the USB slot, you can pause live TV from the remote. Literally, press the button, the action stops, and then starts again as soon as you're ready!"

"Well I must say, you two seem to have got it all sorted out, what make did you say it was?"

"The Alden 16HD DVD."

Alden has been around for ages. In fact, Dethleffs are fitting their TVs as standard now on all vans destined for Germany, France and Italy and, of course, Rapido have been pre-wiring their vans for Alden products for several years now. According to the website www.aldenuk.com the electronics are made by Samsung for Alden. Alden have also started their own range as the next generation of satellite systems will be wireless between the TV and the roof mounted dish, and the receiver will be built into the TV for everything. It's very clever. So go on then Alice, tell Bill how much! You know he terrified us with the cost of some systems earlier."

"Hang on, let me guess. So it's a super viewing angle (150° horizontal, 140° vertical), it weighs 2.4 kg, uses less that 1.5amps, is HD ready, has a record feature so you can watch a DVD using the built-in DVD player or go out and still see your programmes, it has a HDMI input to use with the new generation of HDMI camcorders, and has all the usual AV and Scart inputs. It's a DVD-T tuner as well as standard analogue tuner, oh yes, and it has a CAM slot for future additional services as they become available, and it's a 16" wide screen! Oh, I don't know, put me out of my misery." he said laughing. "How much is the seemingly best motorhome TV on the market?

Alice and Walter as one said "£399.99 and it's exclusively available on-line from www.outdoorbits.com." 
"OK Bill, we think we owe you a beer. Now where is LadyJ? We need to pay her for the next rally as well!"

This is an exclusive competition to launch a new product to the UK and is being marketed on MHF as the premier online source of Motorhoming information and with undoubtedly the largest market penetration of any publishing medium for the UK motorhome industry.

Full specification for the Alden 16" TV can be found here


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well no comments on a competition to win a 16" all in 1 screen, lol there must be too many other tasty threads running atm


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Shurrup Nuke, was not commenting in the hope noone else had seen it, so I had a chance sneaky eh...........................................................
Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ah method in the madness


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Shurrup Nuke, was not commenting in the hope noone else had seen it, so I had a chance sneaky eh...........................................................
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


Probably what everyone else was hoping for as well Carol ... Doh! Now we have brought it to the front :lol:

MHS..Rob


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Can I have it for being first to comment, seeing as its now been brought to everyones attention. I promise I will look after it. That Alice and Walter have found a goodun!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

No ...............it's mine :twisted:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

badger said:


> No ...............it's mine :twisted:


Ha, not a chance gerrorf its miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It was nearly nobody's!!! 8O 

I thought it was a spammer from the title, and was all ready to pounce and remove it! :roll: 

Whoops - nearly!!   

Dave


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Ah but can any one guess who Alice, Walter and Bill are modelled on? :wink:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Ah but can any one guess who Alice, Walter and Bill are modelled on? :wink:


Well, they are all mainly old people's names, so could be 95% of the members on here..... 8O :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I would like to thank Bill for the advice! 

Walter :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I was told by Alden to organise a competition. Normally we would simply chuck a TV at MMM and let them do it. But! As Motorhomefacts is so influential now, and a lot more fun I thought I would ask Mr Nuke if MHFacts would like to run the competition?

This being the case I thought that I would make it more fun than the usual competition drivel. That is why I wrote this nonsense :roll: However, you will all laugh when you read the questions being posted Saturday night! 

However, even though I wrote this, to be completely honest, I am starting to wonder what Bill's ulterior motive is? :roll: I don't think his actions are as innocent as it seems

Eddie (AKA Enid)


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> I was told by Alden to organise a competition. Normally we would simply chuck a TV at MMM and let them do it. But! As Motorhomefacts is so influential now, and a lot more fun I thought I would ask Mr Nuke if MHFacts would like to run the competition?
> 
> This being the case I thought that I would make it more fun than the usual competition drivel. That is why I wrote this nonsense :roll: However, you will all laugh when you read the questions being posted Saturday night!
> 
> ...


Wait a cotton pickin minute!!! Who is this Enid??? OMG is Walter having an affair behind Alices back, the scandal, the controversy, the intrigue.

Ooooooooooooooh its better than Coronation Street, in fact what a great idea for a post, a Motorhomefacts Soap............................... :!: :!: :!: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: 
Now what to call it :?: :?:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Using my western influence...."open road".....(open range?..) 8O :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

It may be a fictitious story, but the reference to Currys is unfair and I would request that it is changed. 
Keep it fictitious and use a fictitious name for the retailer.
There are many members on here who have bought perfectly satisfactory TVs from high street retailers.
Gerry


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Curry's don't sell TV 12 volt TV's!  

Eddie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

GerryD said:


> It may be a fictitious story, but the reference to Currys is unfair and I would request that it is changed.
> Keep it fictitious and use a fictitious name for the retailer.
> There are many members on here who have bought perfectly satisfactory TVs from high street retailers.
> Gerry


Change it to Kormas :wink: As I have never had good curry from Currys


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> Curry's don't sell TV 12 volt TV's!
> 
> Eddie


Eddie,
Please check your facts. Again there are plenty of members here who have bought 12V TVs from Currys and other high street retailers!.
Gerry


----------



## Weenay (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought one and blinking good it was as well! Yeh bit unfair to Currys.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok it wasn't actually meant to be a dig at any particular firm methinks but I have changed it to CurriComDix's to be ambiguous


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> ok it wasn't actually meant to be a dig at any particular firm methinks but I have changed it to CurriComDix's to be ambiguous


Thanks, unfortunately can still see where it is aimed and surely "A high street retailer" would have been better.
Gerry


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

GerryD said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> > Curry's don't sell TV 12 volt TV's!
> ...


Hi Gerry I simply did a search on the Currys web site for 12 volt it returned four un related products! 

Eddie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > eddievanbitz said:
> ...


Eddie,
I can understand your point.
Many of the small screen TVs sold by retailers have external 12V power supplies, but that fact is not advertised. Possibly because it is not a targeted market, but that does not make them any less capable. Certainly all of my 12V accessories have been purchased at high street chains.
Gerry


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerry There is a reason that I wrote what I did.

It certainly wasn't to upset anyone, especially you. However, 

The reason that I put "Don't buy a TV for your motorhome" is that they don't sell them as suitable for DC operation! They may sell TV's that are supplied with a 220 VAC - 12 VDC transformer, but this is not a 12 VDC TV

No high street retailer would honour a warranty for a TV that had been used at say 14 volts when the supplied power pack had not been used! (If you use the DC input your voltage range would be far greater than that invisaged by the manufacturer. 

Unless it is supplied with both a 12 Volt DC lead and a 220 volt AC -DC converter it is not a 12 volt TV. 

The fluctuation in voltage when used off hook can damage irrepairably sets used in this way, which would not be covered under warranty.

This is why sets designed to be used for boats, motorhomes or caravans
supply 12VDC and 22VAC leads as they are specifically designed for that market, and it will state as such on the marketing and the specifcation. Alden and Avtex are two good examples of this however there are others as well.

This is or was not intended as a swipe at Currys or any other high street retailer. Also to be fair I did also point out that Alice and Walter had always bought their electrical goods from Currys, suggesting that they were very pleased with their service.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

tag


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I owned a TV and electrical business for over 10 years and can tell you thet there is a difference between a TV designed to run on 12volt through a regulated 240v adapter and one designed to run from a vehicle where the voltage can vary between 10.5v and 14.5v.

There is also a big difference in quality between Curcomdix cheapo chinese imports and a quality brand TV. You pay your money you make your choice.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

What a load of kerfuffle over a name, and freebie tele. 8O 8O :roll: 

At this rate I think it ought to go in the Members Bar 8O 

tony


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> What a load of kerfuffle over a name, and freebie tele. 8O 8O :roll:
> 
> At this rate I think it ought to go in the Members Bar 8O
> 
> tony


It was only mean't as bit of fun instead of a boring old competition! 8O


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At times it aint worth the aggro Eddie. :lol: 

tony


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I for one will give it my best shot, could fancy a nice new tv.

Who really cares if a shops name has been used :? 


Richard...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Well I for one will give it my best shot, could fancy a nice new tv.
> 
> Who really cares if a shops name has been used :?
> 
> Richard...


R you trying to get two votes?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Just like to make sure me post's get read Steve  

Not sure why that keeps happening, I am blaming my laptop


Richard...


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> Just like to make sure me post's get read Steve
> 
> Not sure why that keeps happening, I am blaming my laptop
> 
> Richard...


Poss sticking key?

Good luck


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Questions
1 What did Walter buy for Alice for her Birthday?
2 What series did Alice and Walter want to record?
3 Where did Alice, Walter and Bill meet?
4 Who is the technical one in Alice and Walters relationship
5 What drink did Alice and Walter “owe” Bill

Answers should be emailed to technical @ aldenuk.com (remove the spaces)

Simply email your answers to arrive no later than 10.30 am Sunday morning.

One correct entry will be randomly picked and the sender will receive one of the first of the new generation TVs to be in the country. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Not that I am keen and need a new TV but I have entered already! :lol: 

Ever hopeful :wink: 

Keith


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I have entered and enjoyed doing it, as competitions are not something I normally do LOL must admit it has whetted my appetite to enter some more though LOL


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

still a few hours to go to get your entries in


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Stop bumping this tread  

That TV sound's brill and I would love to have a 1 in 3 chance of winning it.    

BTW great competition, but dont write any books Eddie stick with the day job  


Richard...


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

RichardnGill said:


> Stop bumping this tread
> 
> That TV sound's brill and I would love to have a 1 in 3 chance of winning it.
> 
> ...


I Concur, PLEASE *STOP* Bumping this thread !!!! - I already have my name on this TV.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I just wanted to day that I'm not bumping the thread :wink:

And, of course, I've just sent my entry in at the last minute, so it'll be top of the pile  

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Phewww, just made it.

Entry in at 10.29!!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think this was a great idea for a competition - well done Eddie for writing the story. And well done for avoiding the gender stereotyping on the "who's the technical person" issue 

What was the make of that TV again? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> I think this was a great idea for a competition - well done Eddie for writing the story.Gerald


Stop being a sook!!
AKA a crawler :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Beat it you lot, I didn't post on this thread first. if you see what I mean!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Stop being a sook!! AKA a crawler :lol:


There's 400 quids-worth of telly at stake here. As some great philosopher once said: "Every Little Helps" 

Gerald


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am waiting in suspenders, in case that helps


----------

